#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Australian Immgiration - How to apply for student visa in Australia

## nitika.arora

Student visa requirements

International students require a student visa in order to study in Australia. The process of applying for a student visa depends on which country you apply from and the type of study you're applying for. The student visa application process can be involved and for this reason, students in some countries apply for their student visa using the help of a registered Australian education agent.

For assistance in your application for a student visa, contact the Australian Government's Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) office nearest to you.

The student visa process

The DIAC website also outlines the process for assessing and granting student visas and a visa wizard to help determine the type of visa to apply for. This is particularly useful for students who want to establish if they can study in Australia before they begin applying for courses.





  Similar Threads: Australia - Commonwealth of Australia - Australian Subcontinent Basic Information Australia New Student Visa Rules & Policy - New student visa rules for Australia How to apply for visa in US - Visa application process for US UK Student VISA Rules - Experts advice for VISA for Higher Education in UK

----------

